# MKV MFSW Swap questions (07 Rabbit w/ Auto)



## dokaman (Jan 26, 2004)

They work now! Read the lower post.

I have just swapped my stock wheel and controler for a MFSW with Paddles. The Paddle shift works fine but I get nothing from the Multi Function buttons. 
Any one out there have any input for me?










_Modified by dokaman at 11:25 PM 12-8-2008_


----------



## [email protected]s-Tech.com (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: MKV MFSW Swap questions (dokaman)*

Post a complete AutoScan along with the part numbers of all the parts that you installed.


----------



## dokaman (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: MKV MFSW Swap questions ([email protected])*

The stock controller was part number (VW 1KO 953 549 AH) and the new controller is part number (VW 1KO 953 549 AJ)

Thursday,07,August,2008,16:57:41:02498
VCDS Version: Release 805.0
Data version: 20080625
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56
VIN: WVWBR71K97W085970 Mileage: 14120km/8773miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 S HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component: 2.5l R5/4V G 9652 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0F8143581
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 1101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 FL HW: 09G 927 750 FL
Component: AQ 250 6F 0920 
Revision: 00H38000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 379 P
Component: ASR FRONT MK70 0105 
Coding: 0017025
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No: 1K0 820 047 FP
Component: Climatic PQ35 120 0606 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-M.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 P HW: 3C0 937 049 P
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501 
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000006173049
Coding: 008D0F214004150000140000001400000008730B5C0000
Shop #: WSC 23345 444 54504
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 210906 020 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 23345 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 5L AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6D06R32S 
Coding: 0013644
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
Part No: 1K0 959 339 G
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0007
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AJ HW: 1K0 953 549 AJ
Component: J0527 034 0070 
Coding: 0012122
Shop #: WSC 01392 785 00200
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 007 0050
1 Fault Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 953 H HW: 1K0 920 953 H
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1610 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWZ7Z0F8143581
Coding: 0007207
Shop #: WSC 23339 444 85450
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 H HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H12 0150 
Revision: H12 Serial number: 31001069181083
Coding: 3F0F034007000000
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 953 H HW: 1K0 920 953 H
Component: IMMO VDD 1610 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWZ7Z0F8143581
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0967 
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.069 H07 1806 
Shop #: WSC 00000 028 00001
1 Fault Found:
02546 - Steering Limit Stop 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Mileage: 14110 km
Temperature: 26.0°C
Voltage: 12.00 V
Voltage: 11.80 V

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-46.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 433 AF
Component: KSG 0401 
Coding: 13C803083F090585880A048050CC
Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0967 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-161.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 161 B HW: 1K0 035 161 B
Component: Radio DE2 014 0017 
Revision: 00014000 Serial number: VWZ4Z7F6167123
Coding: 0040401
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Try 0013122


----------



## dokaman (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*

I have tried that code, it says it is accepted but still throws a code?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (dokaman)*

Probably something you forgot to retrofit?


----------



## dokaman (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Any clues? I swapped the wheel, wheel harness, and controller.


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Check the measuring blocks of steering wheel, if the buttons work first. If they do, the problem is somewhere else.
There is something else involved in the whole process. I helped few guys retrofit the MFSW and the outcome is sometimes unexpected:
One guy has a fault code, but his buttons work just fine.
The other guy has no fault codes at all, the buttons work (checked the measuring blocks), but the radio does not seem to receive/interpret them.
I am not sure, maybe there is a coding of the radio itself. Or maybe something with the CAN Gateway...


----------



## dokaman (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (maloosheck)*

So far on mine, the paddles work but the other buttons do not work.


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dokaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dokaman* »_So far on mine, the paddles work but the other buttons do not work.

That's why I believe it is radio's fault...


----------



## dokaman (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (maloosheck)*

I do have the basic radio, no changer. Maybe the non premium HU is not MFSW compatible? I have tried to recode the radio as well. No matter what I have done so far, I still ge the trouble code.


----------



## Blackfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dokaman)*

Could it be a slip ring problem?
Qoute Ross-Tech Wiki:
Steering Column Control Module 
There are 2 types of steering column control modules, each of them has 3 variants. The type is depending on the installed slip ring, either use the part number of the currently installed module or the part number of the slip ring to determine the correct module for the vehicle in question. If a part number is not listed, contact us and ask for help with this topic. 

Type I (Compatible to Slip Ring: 1K0-959-653, 1K0-959-653-A) 
Lowline 
Part Numbers: 1K0-953-549 
Supported Features: None 
Midline 
Part Numbers: 1K0-953-549-A 
Supported Features: Cruise Control, Trip Computer 
Highline 
Part Numbers: 1K0-953-549-B, 1K0-953-549-D, 1K0-953-549-AD, 1K0-953-549-AM 
Supported Features: Cruise Control, Trip Computer, Multi-Function Steering Wheel 
Type II (Compatible to Slip Ring: 1K0-959-653-C, 1K0-959-653-D) 
Lowline 
Part Numbers: 1K0-953-549-E, 1K0-953-549-AE 
Supported Features: None 
Midline 
Part Numbers: 1K0-953-549-F, 1K0-953-549-AF, 1K0-953-549-AH, 1K0-953-549-AP, 1K0-953-549-BC 
Supported Features: Cruise Control, Trip Computer 
Highline 
Part Numbers: 1K0-953-549-G, 1K0-953-549-AG, 1K0-953-549-AK, 1K0-953-549-AL, 1K0-953-549-AQ, 1K0-953-549-BD, 1K0-953-549-BK 
Supported Features: Cruise Control, Trip Computer, Multi-Function Steering Wheel 



_Modified by Blackfinger at 2:58 PM 8-9-2008_


----------



## dokaman (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Blackfinger)*

I will check this out.
Thanks


----------



## dokaman (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dokaman)*

Just an update. 
The error light turned off today







. I have the paddles working fine, buttons light up, steering assist started working again, and NO radio buttons. 
Maybe the basic radio is not mfsw compatible? I tryied to code the radio and is said out of range.


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I will be testing this theory (incompatible radio) soon.


----------



## dokaman (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (maloosheck)*

Hope to hear about your test


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Well, swapping the radio did not help. The last thing I can think of is CAN Gateway... Any other thoughts?


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

I actually found another weird behaviour of the MFSW:
When I had MFA+ the up/down buttons were changing channels/songs in my RNS-510 when the cluster was in Radio/Navi mode.
When I reinstalled non-MFA cluster only volume buttons work.
Does it mean the cluster is responsible for the communication between wheel and radio/navi?


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Out of curiosity, Have you checked the measuring value blocks to make sure the buttons are actually working? If you are not getting signal from the buttons to the CCM, then the problem lies somewhere in the wheel, slip ring, or wiring to the CCM. If the CCM does get signal from all buttons (and the signals are correct), then the problem would be an incompatibility somewhere...


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (fixmy59bug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fixmy59bug* »_Out of curiosity, Have you checked the measuring value blocks to make sure the buttons are actually working? If you are not getting signal from the buttons to the CCM, then the problem lies somewhere in the wheel, slip ring, or wiring to the CCM. If the CCM does get signal from all buttons (and the signals are correct), then the problem would be an incompatibility somewhere...

The first thing I did was to check the measuring blocks. And the buttons work as they should. The signal is lost somewhere after the steering wheel control module. I believe it can be cluster responsible for blocking the signals.


----------



## dokaman (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (maloosheck)*

Some more great info, I will have to play with this today.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Cluster doesn't block communications, but an incompatible radio can indeed be the problem...


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Cluster doesn't block communications, but an incompatible radio can indeed be the problem...

So how do you explain that RNS-510 used up/down buttons when MFA+ cluster was in radio/navi mode and when I switched to non-MFA cluster RNS does not react to up/down buttons any more. Even mute stopped working.
I have tested the compatible radio (from my car, worked with buttons for sure) in the car where wheel control module measuring blocks showed the buttons working and there was no communication between buttons and the radio.
In my opinion it is cluster that receives the signals from buttons first and later resends them to the radio. I do not have CAN logger to prove this theory, but it make perfect sense: my up/down buttons were used to operate the MFA+ until I switched to the radio/navi mode on the MFA+. Since that moment they were used by the radio. In the past when all wheel buttons controlled radio/phone, the cluster was transparent just resending signals to the radio. Since the MFA+ buttons are on the wheel, it is the cluster that decides how to interpret them. So the newer clusters (non-MFA) just block the button signals, since they do not understand them (they were not built for MFSW vehicle). 
I hope I am wrong, because it means the end of MFSW retrofitting.


----------



## dokaman (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (maloosheck)*

Still no luck


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (maloosheck)*

Let me preface by saying I have no exp w/VAGCOM or working on the VW electronics. I do have some knowledge re simple com networks.
In a can bus isnt data broadcast over the entire network to each node and a given node will respond/take action if the node recognozes the opcode to do so? In such a scheme using no addressing I think itd possible for two devices to contend for a specific opcode, eg "button up". In such a case, unless there is a slave/master protocol (or node addressing) I think it would more or less be a crap shoot for nodes added after the fact to work.
In any case, the little I do know, one node cant blcok another unless that is one of its functions. Who knows, maybe this is one of the cluster functions, but I dont know why.
PS I dig following your posts and progress especailly the 4motion.
GL


----------



## SBAtdijetta (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (maloosheck)*

Ok put on my new MFSW on the car. Already had the MF steering wheel controller (from MFA+ mod recently) and Hi-line CECM (from Euro HID mod). Only thing I have not installed yet is the CCCM (I have the Hi-line one I just have not swapped it yet)
After installing the wheel and doing the adaptation (that did not work). I am getting some error codes... The steering wheel shape and the ESP light will not go away after using Vag-com.
The buttons on the MFSW turn on and off randomly, and don't work. 
Specifically:
My buttons light up but they are flashing...on and off every few seconds? I have recoded my SW to 0002041 but it is not working.
my MFSW PN# is: 1K0 419 091 BC TDL
my MFSW harness PN# is: 1K0 971 584 L

*Once the SW module said this:*
Friday,17,October,2008,23:03:56:29007
VCDS Version: Release 805.1
Data version: 20080823
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 16: Steering wheel
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 953 549 J
Component and/or Version: Lenksäulenmodul 010 0040
Software Coding: 0002041
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
4 Faults Found:
02071 - Local Databus 
014 - Defective
01426 - Controls in Steering Wheel (E221) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
01750 - Multi-Function Switch in Steering Wheel (E440); Left 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
01751 - Multi-Function Switch in Steering Wheel(E441); Right 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
*Then later only this:*

Friday,17,October,2008,23:50:29:29007
VCDS Version: Release 805.1
Data version: 20080823
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 16: Steering wheel
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 953 549 J
Component and/or Version: Lenksäulenmodul 010 0040
Software Coding: 0002041
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
2 Faults Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - - Intermittent
02071 - Local Databus 
014 - Defective

*Auto-scan if as follows:*
Friday,17,October,2008,23:01:33:29007
VCDS Version: Release 805.1
Data version: 20080823
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 72 7D
VIN: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX Mileage: 56400km/35045miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door,Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
7D-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 038-906-016-BEW.lbl
Part No SW: 03G 906 016 AB HW: 028 101 223 8
Component: R4 1,9L EDC G000SG 7550 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Coding: 0050071
Shop #: WSC 66565 257 00032
1 Fault Found:
005712 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from Instrument Cluster 
P1650 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 3
Mileage: 55639 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:03:36
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Load: 0.0 %
Voltage: 12.62 V
Bin. Bits: 00101100
Torque: 0.0 Nm
Torque: 351.4 Nm
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 1 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AA HW: 1K0 907 379 AA
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Revision: 00H13001 
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 (G201) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No: 1K0 820 047 EB
Component: Climatic PQ35 090 0505 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 S HW: 3C0 937 049 S
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501 
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000005702862
Coding: 06010E0100045501000A00000F000000000952035C0000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
Part No: 1K1 955 119 C
Component: Wischer VW350 013 0402 
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 P HW: 1K0 909 605 P
Component: 39 AIRBAG VW8R 032 7900 
Revision: 03032000 Serial number: 0038FD04KYFQ 
Coding: 0013113
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
Part No: 1K0 959 339 E
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0005
2 Faults Found:
02688 - Control Module for Seat Occupant Recognition (J706); Not Calibrated 
000 - - - MIL ON
02511 - Control Module for Seat Occupied Recognition (J706) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - MIL ON
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 J HW: 1K0 953 549 J
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 010 0040 
Coding: 0002041
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
4 Faults Found:
02071 - Local Databus 
014 - Defective
01426 - Controls in Steering Wheel (E221) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
01750 - Multi-Function Switch in Steering Wheel (E440); Left 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
01751 - Multi-Function Switch in Steering Wheel(E441); Right 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 1K0 920 971 D
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 2120 
Coding: 0021403
Shop #: WSC 09145 444 84901
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 F HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H10 0120 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 28001061022024
Coding: 3D3F0B40071002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No: 1K0 920 971 D
Component: IMMO 3HL 2120 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
00003 - Control Module 
000 - - - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2377 
Coding: 0001269
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.2 D04 1606 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MIN.clb
Part No: 1K0 959 433 AF
Component: KSG 0401 
Coding: 137803083F090587880F048051A0
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2377 
Coding: 0001269
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 D HW: 1K0 035 180 D
Component: Radio DE2 011 0015 
Revision: 00011000 Serial number: VWZ4Z7F3102259
Coding: 0040400
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door,Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2434 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2434 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 7D: Aux. Heat Labels: 1K0-963-235.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 963 235 E HW: 1K0 963 235 E
Component: PTC-Element 0404 
Revision: 00800000 Serial number: 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


Also checked the measuring blocks for the steering wheel...









_Modified by SBAtdijetta at 12:50 AM 10-18-2008_


_Modified by SBAtdijetta at 1:43 PM 10-18-2008_


----------



## dokaman (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (SBAtdijetta)*

You know, I never had these problems with my 75 rabbit.


----------



## SBAtdijetta (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (dokaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dokaman* »_You know, I never had these problems with my 75 rabbit.








 Lol







Im sure you did not! Simpler times...
Btw my issues got fixed, the steering wheel light went out on its own after I did the adaptation 2-3 times, it just finally went out randomly while I was driving the other day.
And the ESP light went away after I ran two adaptation procedures that Maloosheck found on the Ross-tech site for the two ABS faults I was getting:
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AA HW: 1K0 907 379 AA
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 00066
2 Faults Found:
01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 (G201)
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200)
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
To clear these two ABS codes try the following:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...00.29 
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...01.29


----------



## dokaman (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (SBAtdijetta)*

I just got my controls to work!!!







The basic factory radio was not compatible. I just added a new aftermarket stereo with the steering wheel interface and it worked great. I also was able to program all eight buttons on the wheel to do what ever I wanted. My car does not have MFD, so I used those buttons for other features.
Have a great day!


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Interesting...


----------



## SBAtdijetta (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (dokaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dokaman* »_I just got my controls to work!!!







The basic factory radio was not compatible. I just added a new aftermarket stereo with the steering wheel interface and it worked great. I also was able to program all eight buttons on the wheel to do what ever I wanted. My car does not have MFD, so I used those buttons for other features.
Have a great day! <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/snow_cool.gif" BORDER="0"> 

Very interesting.... and congrats!








I still can not change my radio stations, CD or Ipod tracks with the MFSW, and I now wonder if it is not because of anything else I have done coding wise or the non Hi-line CCCM (have one just not fully installed, cant get it coded correctly), but if it is really just a radio issue...??







I have the plain stock 6 disk radio, no XM/Sirius etc.










_Modified by SBAtdijetta at 2:28 PM 4-1-2009_


----------



## jaah (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re:*

I just installed MFSW. 
I have ½MFD and RCD310. Only MFD buttons works. 
Complete scan 
I tested with my old RCD300 and volume buttons worked well.
I updated new can-gateway because I had battery draining broblems with that RCD310. 








Why RCD310 does not work? 


_Modified by jaah at 9:03 AM 11-13-2009_


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

You are not alone. perhaps its wotrking better with RCD510. i dont know. Also CCCm 19byte from passat have different options available for MFSW (especially for Quick menu)


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

After few days I have some more info about this.
My car previously was with MFSW old type , MFA+ and control module 1K0 953 549 G
Acces to MFA+ was by side button on wiper stalk.
With new type sterring whell and old org module all was ok, Mute, acces to menu by top arrow (also from stalk button) 
With new module 1K0-953-549-AG volume working fine, but no MUTE button, and no acces to MFA+. Only from stalk. But when I choice AUDIO, only one idea to go back to MFA+ is switch OFF navi (I have MFD2) and press stalk button to see menu. With working radio stalk button or top arrow try to change manualy radio freqency. Also no acces to menu from button on MFSW. Both of control module are high line as u can see. Good point is - with Radio on the MFA+ i can change radio station from top/bottom arrow and of course volume. Phone button working fine. 
Maybe new control module will change signal from buttons? Vag recognize this by code, but I didnt check this before and after. Maybe I have to put it back this module inside mfsw on the bottom? this small one. 


_Modified by Spacewalker at 11:12 AM 12-16-2009_


----------



## tred30 (Jun 3, 2015)

Found this thread from google! Hoping someone can help
I've got a 2008 mkv edition 30 with mfsw and highline, recently swapped the rcd300 for the rcd310, found the buttons didn't work so swapped back to the rcd300 and the buttons still don't work! They worked fine before!
Volume buttons work but the up down tracks in audio mode don't.
I haven't touched vagcom but is it possible it has uncoded itself? I didn't need to enter a code when reinstalling it thankfully as it didn't come with one.

Any help would be great thanks!

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 T HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0010 
Revision: 5BH16--- Serial number: VWX7Z0G93NG8OI
Coding: 0403000318070160
Shop #: WSC 00191 264 15243
VCID: 377DCD5746B85FA6659-8062

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0010 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101 
Revision: 00H11001 
Coding: 0004738
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 73E539471240F386991-8026

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 044 BS HW: 1K0 907 044 BS
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 120 1111 
Revision: 00120021 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 79F90B6F302C89D6D3D-802C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 01000007665285
Coding: E58D8F2700041500471400001400000000087F075C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 71E9334F685CC1966BD-8024

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K2 955 119 E Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 270907 021 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 00000 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AF Labels: 1K0-955-559-AF.CLB
Component: RLS 231007 046 0204 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 T HW: 1K0 909 605 T
Component: 38 AIRBAG VW8 020 2300 
Revision: 05020000 Serial number: 0038PD1JAYJ3 
Coding: 0013112
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 3D71DF7F648475F6BF5-8068

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332MSME325308181

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342MSME29633040%

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6352QSME3B2D1767R

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6362QSME41122C0DD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BD HW: 1K0 953 549 BD
Component: J0527 036 0070 
Coding: 0002042
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 75E1075F1C34EDB6B75-8020

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

2 Faults Found:
00888 - Wiper Switch for Intermittent Operation (E22) 
014 - Defective
00883 - Ignition Switch (D) Terminal S 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 920 974 HW: 1K6 920 974 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0G93NG8OI
Coding: 0003403
Shop #: WSC 00417 210 181991
VCID: F1E9B34FE85C4196EBD-80A4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V3.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0052 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 041007F1001612
Coding: E9801F060002020001
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 306FF64BA3D6889E243-8065

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1K6 920 974 HW: 1K6 920 974 
Component: IMMO VDD 1216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0G93NG8OI
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F1E9B34FE85C4196EBD-80A4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 N HW: 1K0 959 701 N
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1208 
Coding: 0000566
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3979CB6F70AC49D693D-806C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K2 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.069 H07 1806 
Shop #: WSC 00657 210 92353
VCID: 3561C75F5CB4ADB6775-8060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 BT HW: 1K0 959 433 BT
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 020 0204 
Revision: 00020000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 899002085103087F2D0484057008DAC690BC00
Shop #: WSC 00615 210 88489
VCID: 8305E987C2E04306091-80D6

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 D
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H07 9001

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 951 178 A
Component: Neigungssensor 003 0203

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1K0 951 178 A
Component: Innenraumueberw.003 0203

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 N HW: 1K0 959 702 N
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1208 
Coding: 0000822
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3A7BD46375AA42CE9A7-806F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 1K0 035 186 AD
Component: Radio GR0 034 0033 
Revision: 0003404S Serial number: VWZ2Z2G3755082
Coding: 0040402
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 68DF5E2B5B86005E3C3-803D

1 Fault Found:
00857 - CD Changer Unit (R41) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

